# Phone charger



## Dano9258 (Jul 13, 2018)

Anyone know of a magnet type phone mount that will also charge your phone for the model 3?


----------



## batzman (May 31, 2018)

Dano9258 said:


> Anyone know of a magnet type phone mount that will also charge your phone for the model 3?


I use and like this one: https://magbak.com/products/magbak-for-tesla


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I assume that you know that the existing wireless pad in the car doesn't need magnets. It magically works with this advanced technology called gravity.


----------



## Dano9258 (Jul 13, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I assume that you know that the existing wireless pad in the car doesn't need magnets. It magically works with this advanced technology called gravity.


Yes thank you. I want to use my phone at more eye level without having to look down


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dano9258 said:


> Yes thank you. I want to use my phone at more eye level without having to look down


Don't use your phone while driving :thumbsup:


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Don't use your phone while driving :thumbsup:


There are some legitimate phone uses while driving. Like running Waze.


----------



## Dano9258 (Jul 13, 2018)

Yes it's to run Android auto hands free. There is no phone use with hands while driving. That's the purpose here. The way Tesla designed the charger, you have to look down and away from the road which is dangerous.


----------



## AO - Pete (Jul 26, 2017)

Apologies for the gratuitous plug, but we've tried, and sold, an awful lot of different phone mounts, this one is great, as long as your phone is an iPhone, and is naked or using a Magsafe case.

https://abstractocean.com/products/foldaway-phone-holder-with-magsafe


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Dano9258 said:


> The way Tesla designed the charger, you have to look down and away from the road which is dangerous.


My bad. I thought you were talking about anything / everything on the Mdl3 touch screen - where you have to look, down and over - away from driving.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Klaus-rf said:


> My bad. I thought you were talking about anything / everything on the Mdl3 touch screen - where you have to look, down and over - away from driving.


Personally, I find the Model 3 screen one of the easiest to see the speed of most any vehicle.
On most vehicles, the steering wheel is in the way of the speedometer for me. I have to stretch my head up or crouch down to glance at the speed. Which is why I have a Garmin GPS that I can glance at in any other car besides the Model 3 or Model Y. I guess the yoke in the Model S would solve my problem as well.


----------

